# Lasik as a Health prep



## Seneschal (Dec 12, 2008)

So, I did run a search, and found 4 threads on the Health forums that mentioned Lasik, and only 2 that discussed it in-depth. Each of those was a year or two old, and I thought it was time for an updated one, what with the incredibly rapid technological and procedural advances in the field.

To start this out--I have always had extremely poor vision. Up until the last year or so, my vision has continued changing too much to be stable enough for me to qualify for surgery (I just hit 25 this year) but this year, I was visually stable enough, and financially secure enough, to get the operation.

I spent a few years doing research on the procedure, and statistical data on people who have had it done, and then more recently on local doctors. I cannot stress it enough--any time you are considering having a surgical procedure done, research is not only important, it is absolutely vital. You _need_ to know what will be done to you, how it will be done, possible risks and complications, and do a cost/benefits calculation of your own to determine if it's worth it for you. Your doctor is incredibly important as well--I selected a doctor who is internationally acclaimed, has been doing this since the procedures first began being used, and who stays on top of the most up-to-date procedures and technologies. I paid more money with him than I otherwise would have, but the security of knowing that this is the doctor that other surgeons and doctors choose for their LASIK was more than enough for me to justify the additional expense. The guarantee I got, which was that if my vision was worse than 20/40 or had some other lingering issue after surgery, he'd re-do the surgery at no cost if I had it done within a year, was also a great bonus.

In short: Do your research.

For me, the benefits outweighed the risks. Let me outline for you why:
1. My vision prior to surgery was in excess of 20/1000 in both eyes. Without my glasses, I was unable to recognize faces at a distance of 6 feet. At the end of my 200 foot driveway without glasses, I could not identify the fence across the road, or tell whether something moving by was a dog or a person crawling on their hands and knees. If someone were to wear darkish greenish clothes when standing in front of trees and hold still, I would likely not even realize a person was there, even much closer than 200 feet. 
2. My glasses cost between $600 and $700 each. I needed to replace them on average between once a year and once every other year.
3. I don't need a 3rd, see #1 and #2. 

In a SHTF scenario, all it'd take to render me effectively useless is for someone to knock my glasses off my face, or for me to break them. I couldn't just go find something that would work at a local pharmacy, because my lenses needed to be specially made and often took two weeks to get. That didn't make me feel very comfortable.

The surgery is a simple one, largely painless, and the recovery process is easy. I spent 8 hours the day of the surgery with my eyes closed, avoided computer screens and reading for a further 48 hours, and was back to normal (mostly) thereafter. Some antibiotic eyedrops and prednisone eyedrops a few times a day for a week, and I'm good to go.

Now, I will say that my situation is somewhat different from many others, because I have astigmatism and a high prescription, so in my case the first surgery didn't do the trick 100%, and I have therefore had to return for secondary procedures, which are being done one eye at a time. I just had the second procedure on my right eye last week, and it's as good if not better than my vision was with glasses. (The additional procedure was done at no cost to me due to my doctor's guarantee.)

Is the procedure for everyone? No, it's not. I'd say if you have a very minor visual distortion which is easily and cheaply corrected with glasses or contacts, or which can be worked around even without, then the procedure might not be that important for you.

But it was for me. I like not being dependent on a bit of glass and wire on my face to be able to recognize people at a distance, to be able to tell what kind of plant something is without having to get within half a foot of it.

Anyways, just thought I'd share.

Any other members who've had the procedure/are thinking about it? What are your experiences?

EDIT: Holy cow, this is long. Sorry for the essay, guys!!!


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

I think it is a great idea just make sure they do the master or dominate 
eye for proper vision to use sights or scope as you want it.

Might want to use a marker over each eye you know how doctors have removed the wrong limb :teehee:


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It sounds like it was a good idea in your case. Especially given your age, income, and current eyesight.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I had mine done twelve or fifteen years ago and it was the best money I ever spent. My wife had hers done and my oldest son had his done. Both are happy with the results.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Looking into it. Insurance covers 80% so I am finding the best doctor I can in my area.


----------



## Seneschal (Dec 12, 2008)

nightwing said:


> I think it is a great idea just make sure they do the master or dominate
> eye for proper vision to use sights or scope as you want it.
> 
> Might want to use a marker over each eye you know how doctors have removed the wrong limb :teehee:


Nightwing,
It is a good idea for older people, people over 40, which is called monovision. Essentially what they do is correct each eye differently--one to be good for using at a distance, and one to be better for close up activities like reading. This is basically the same thing as needing bifocals in your glasses.

As you age the eyes stop being able to see close up quite so well. It's a natural part of aging, and will happen to some degree even if you get Lasik while young, and cannot be prevented.

For someone my age, Lasik Monovision is not a very good option, because after the surgery, I have equally good vision both at a distance and up close. As I age, however, as with everyone else, I will begin to need bifocals.

Good to hear from everyone!!

Dixiemama, congratulations!! I always support looking for the best surgeons. I will say that even with no insurance, and paying out of pocket, the procedure was very affordable.


----------

